# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #21241 halek2 Βύρωνας

## halek

Καλησπέρα.
Μετά από μετακόμιση στο Βύρωνα, είπα να στήσω και εδώ κατιτίς...
Στήθηκε λοιπόν ο 21241. Προς το παρών παίζει δοκιμαστικά και μέχρι τελικών δοκιμών ρυθμίσεων με nikolasc (#6801), εν αναμονή του vgolden2 (#17851) πιθανώς για το δεύτερο.

----------


## Trazor

Εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα intreface στους κόμβους 20875,14405

----------


## halek

Αν δεν κάτσει θα σε έχω υπόψη μου. Το πιάτο είναι προς τον δεύτερο κόμβο που είπες οπότε δε θα είναι δύσκολο. Έχω σχετικά καλή οπτική εκεί. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Μετά από μετακόμιση στο Βύρωνα, είπα να στήσω και εδώ κατιτίς...
> Στήθηκε λοιπόν ο 21241. Προς το παρών παίζει δοκιμαστικά και μέχρι τελικών δοκιμών ρυθμίσεων με nikolasc (#6801), εν αναμονή του vgolden2 (#17851) πιθανώς για το δεύτερο.


Καλορίζικος κι εδώ.
@halek, βάλε φωτος με την οπτική επαφή σου, να δούμε πως να σε παντρέψουμε.
Τνχ μαν.!!

----------


## halek

Αν δεν βγει με vgolden2 ή trazor θα το δούμε. Λόγω μιας σχετικής γκρίνιας στην πολυκατοικία δεν το βλέπω για παραπάνω. Ίσως μια grid για τρίτο αλλά και αυτό παίζει. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Trazor

Οταν έχεις χρονο στειλε μυνημα. Και μην ανησυχεις με την πολυκατοικια τα ιδια ειχα και γω... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## halek

Οι δοκιμές με Nikolasc δεν στέφθηκαν με επιτυχία. Πάμε με trazor εν συνεχεία. Κώστα τελικά ίσως χρειαστώ κανένα πάντρεμα. Θα ειδοποιήσω. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## senius

Αλεξ, σε πρώτη φάση, βάλε φωτο με την οπτική σου επαφη.

----------


## halek

Είναι να γίνουν κάποιες δοκιμές ακόμα με trazor (#20875) και jtiger (#14405) αλλά αν κάποιος νομίζει ότι έχουμε οπτική ευπρόσδεκτος...

Νομίζω έχω και βορειότερα οπτική αλλά θα το δω πάλι μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι. Αν είναι θα βάλω και άλλη φωτό...

P4010002.jpg

P4010003.jpg

P4010004.jpg

P4010005.jpg

P4010006.jpg

P4010007.jpg

----------


## nektariosko

Για δες και τον raditz,θεωρητικά σε βλέπω!

----------


## halek

trazor, jtiger και raditz δεν βγαίνουν...

Κανένας άλλος διαθέσιμος???

----------


## halek

Κανένας?? Δύσκολα τα πράγματα...

----------


## eagleg

Για δες eagle 17940

----------


## halek

από ότι φαίνεται έχουμε οπτική, αν και λίγο οριακά. Θα προσπαθήσω να το γυρίσω αύριο το απόγευμα, γιατί είμαι εκτός, και θα σου πω. Tnx

----------


## eagleg

Και εγω ειμαι εκτος Αθηνών , αρα μην αγχώνεσαι

----------


## halek

έχω γυρίσει προς τα εσένα, αλλά το βλέπω λίγο χλωμό λόγω πολυκατοικιών. Anyway εκπέμπω Awmn-halek2-test. Αν δεις κάτι πες μου...

----------


## halek

Μήπως τώρα που τελειώνουν οι διακοπές προέκυψε τίποτα???

----------


## nektariosko

Dwn exo prolavei na asxolitho..

----------


## eagleg

Απο αύριο αρχίζουμε , έχεις γυρίσει προς τα εμενα ?

----------


## halek

Ναι, με τα στοιχεια που γραφω πιο πανω.

----------


## eagleg

Στο scan τίποτα τέτοιο δεν βρήκα , μάλλον εχουμε εμπόδια

----------


## halek

Ετσι μου φανηκε οταν γυρισα. Tnx anyway.

----------


## halek

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Δυστυχώς λόγω διαφόρων συγκυριών δεν κατάφερα να ασχοληθώ όσο ήθελα. Δεδομένου ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μέχρι το τέλος του έτους θα φύγω, η απόπειρα κόμβου (μια και δεν λειτούργησε ουσιαστικά) κατεβαίνει. Να ευχαριστήσω τον nikolas_350 που τόσο καιρό με είχε τερματικό χωρίς να διαμαρτυρηθεί.

Μπορεί να κλειδώσει...  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Alex, εύχομαι εάν υπάρξει Halek3 να είναι σε καλύτερο σημείο και να έχει μεγαλύτερη οπτική.  :: 

Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα.

----------

